# Great Debate?



## Jaymin Allen (Jul 1, 2008)

Intercollegiate Studies Institute - Flash Video Player

Atheist polemicist, Christopher Hitchens, author of _God Is Not Great_ debates Christian apologist, Dinesh D'Souza, author of _What's So Great About Christianity?_ Is this debate worthwhile for those who've had the opportunity to view it? If you haven't watched the debate but are familiar with D'Souza, what do you think of him as an apologist?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 1, 2008)

I have his book but have not gotten into it yet. About all I know is that he was once engaged to conservative talk show host and former SCOTUS clerk, Laura Ingraham. They attended college together.


----------

